# سؤال عن معامل يونج



## albaghdady78 (10 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم , سؤال الى اساتذتي الكرام حول معامل يونج وكيفية الفائدة منه ؟ مثلا معامل الالمنيوم 70كيكاباسكال ومعامل الحديد 211 فالسؤال كيف استفاد من هذا في معرفة تحمل المعدن للانحناءات والصدمات .؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مايو 2011)

أخي
تحمل المعادن يعتمد على الإجهاد وليس الانفعال. فلو وصل الإجهاد في المعدن إلى حد معين ينهار المعدن
معامل يونج يحدد الانفعال الناتج عن إجهاد معين (مثلا نسبة الاستطالة في حالة الشد)
والأن سأناقش معك 3 حالات بسيطة لنعرف أيها سيفيدنا معرفة معامل يونج فيها لتحديد تحمل الجسم
الحالة الأولى: لديك عمود قمت بشده بقوة معلومة ولديك مساحة مقطع العمود، في هذه الحالة لا يفيدك معامل يونج في شيء بخصوص معرفة تحمل العمود، فالإجهاد سيساوي القوة مقسومة على مساحة المقطع، وكما ذكرت الإجهاد هو ما يعنيك. معامل يونج سيفيدك فقط في معرفة مقدار الاستطالة، وليس تحمل الجسم
الحالة الثانية: لنفترض أن نفس العمود قمت بشده بماكينة ما، بحيث شدت الماكينة العمود بمسافة معلومة، فيمكنك هنا حساب الانفعال (مقدار الاستطالة مقسوما على طول العمود)، وبمعرفة الانفعال وبالرجوع لمعامل يونج تستطيع معرفة الإجهاد وبالتالي تحمل العمود
الحالة الثالثة: نفترض أن العمود محصورا بين حاجزين من الأمام ومن الخلف بحيث أنه غير مسموحا له بالاستطالة أو التمدد. ونفترض أن درجة الحرارة زادت، ولكن العمود لم يتمدد بالحرارة لأنه ممنوع من التمدد. في هذه الحالة يمكنك حساب مقدار ما كان العمود سيتمدده (من خلال معامل التمدد) واعتبار أن الحاجزين الذين يمنعان العمود من التمدد قد قاموا بضغط العمود بنفس المقدرا الذي كان سيتمدده، وكما في الحالة السابقة يمكنك عن طريق معامل يونج حساب الإجهاد (إجهاد ضغط في هذه الحالة) وبالتالي معرفة إن كان القضيب سيتحمل أم لا

توجد أمثلة وحالات أخرى، لكن أتمنى أن تكون هذه الأمثلة وضحت قصدي

الخلاصة، احتياجك لمعامل يونج لحساب تحمل المعدن يعتمد على الحالة، فأحيانا تحتاجه وأحيانا لا تحتاجه، ولكن تحمل المعدن من عدمه يعتمد على الإجهاد، والذي يمكن حسابه من الانفعال ومعامل يونج

معلومة أخيرة: عادة يستخدم معامل يونج لحل المسائل الغير محددة استاتيكيا مثل منضدة ذات أربعة أرجل، فكما تعلم اتزان منضدة يحتاج استاتيكيا فقط إلى 3 أرجل، فلو المنضدة لها 4 أرجل فلن تستطيع حساب القوة في كل رجل منهم إلا باستخدام معامل المرونة


----------



## albaghdady78 (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي زمالكاوي طيب معامل يونج للحديد اكبر من الالمنيوم فهل هذا يعني ان نسبة الانفعال في الحديد اكبر اي تحمله للاجهاد اقل ؟ وبوركت اخي الكريم .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2011)

albaghdady78 قال:


> السلام عليكم , سؤال الى اساتذتي الكرام حول معامل يونج وكيفية الفائدة منه ؟ مثلا معامل الالمنيوم 70كيكاباسكال ومعامل الحديد 211 فالسؤال كيف استفاد من هذا في معرفة تحمل المعدن للانحناءات والصدمات .؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


 


albaghdady78 قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي زمالكاوي طيب معامل يونج للحديد اكبر من الالمنيوم فهل هذا يعني ان نسبة الانفعال في الحديد اكبر اي تحمله للاجهاد اقل ؟ وبوركت اخي الكريم .


 
الأخ المهندس البغدادي 
اولا : أود ان اشكر المهندس زملكاوي على التوضيح والتبيان 
ثانيا : يعرف معامل يونج Young modulus of Elasticity 
وهي العلاقة التي تربط الإجهاد بالإنفعال ​ 
Young's modulus, _E_, can be calculated by dividing the tensile stress by the tensile strain in the elastic (initial, linear) portion of the stress-strain curve:




where



E is the Young's modulus (modulus of elasticity)F is the force applied to the object;A0 is the original cross-sectional area through which the force is applied;ΔL is the amount by which the length of the object changes;L0 is the original length of the object.
وهذا المعامل يحدد مرونة المادة Elasticity Behaviour ​
وبالتالي الحد الذي يتم فيه خروج المادة عن المرونة elastic limit إلى الخضوع yield limit إلى اللدونة plastic limit ومن ثم القطع Fracture
وتعتمد المواد في سلوكياتها من حيث الشد والإنفعال على خواصها الفيزيائية physical prpoerties وايضا على عمليات المعالجة الحرارية Heat treatment ​ 
ارجو مراجعة الموضوع التالي :









الإجهاد والإنفعال Stress and Strain ‏(



123456789) ​ 

بالنسبة للألمنيوم فأنت تحتاج لقوة شد أقل للحصول على نفس إنفعال (إستطالة ) الحديد 
حيث ان وحدة معامل يونج هي : gigapascals (GPa or kN/mm²). ​ 
تحياتي للجميع .​


----------



## zamalkawi (10 مايو 2011)

سؤالك هذا يا أخي يدل على أنك لم تفهم ردي السابق، لذا فالأفضل يا أخي أن تقدم لي نفسك أولا، ماذا تدرس وفي أي مرحلة أو سنة دراسية وماهي معلوماتك عن الاستاتيكا وعن ميكانيكا المواد حتى تكون الإجابة على قدر علمك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 مايو 2011)

albaghdady78 قال:


> جزاك الله خير اخي زمالكاوي طيب معامل يونج للحديد اكبر من الالمنيوم فهل هذا يعني ان نسبة الانفعال في الحديد اكبر اي تحمله للاجهاد اقل ؟ وبوركت اخي الكريم .


 


zamalkawi قال:


> سؤالك هذا يا أخي يدل على أنك لم تفهم ردي السابق، لذا فالأفضل يا أخي أن تقدم لي نفسك أولا، ماذا تدرس وفي أي مرحلة أو سنة دراسية وماهي معلوماتك عن الاستاتيكا وعن ميكانيكا المواد حتى تكون الإجابة على قدر علمك


 
الأخ زملكاوي 
أشكرك على جهدك في الرد وأعتقد ان الأخ البغدادي 
كان عنده تساؤل وقد قدم لك شكره ودعى لك بالبركة والجزاء من الله بالخير 
فهلا قدرت ذلك له..

تحياتي.​


----------



## albaghdady78 (11 مايو 2011)

اخي الحبيب زمالكاوي انا الان ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية بعد ان اضطررت لترك دراستها سابقا منذ سنوات بعيدة بسبب ظروف البلد والحروب علما اني ادرسها الان بلغه اوربيه صعبة جدا لذلك فانا لاافهم شروح الاستاذة مائة بالمائة وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك .

اخي الدكتور الفاضل محمد باشراحيل بوركت على الاجابة واسأل الباري ان يحشرك مع الانبياء والصديقين على حسن خلقك وسعة صدرك ونفع الله بعلمكم اخي .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (12 مايو 2011)

albaghdady78 قال:


> اخي الحبيب زمالكاوي انا الان ادرس الهندسة الميكانيكية بعد ان اضطررت لترك دراستها سابقا منذ سنوات بعيدة بسبب ظروف البلد والحروب علما اني ادرسها الان بلغه اوربيه صعبة جدا لذلك فانا لاافهم شروح الاستاذة مائة بالمائة وجزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك .
> 
> اخي الدكتور الفاضل محمد باشراحيل بوركت على الاجابة واسأل الباري ان يحشرك مع الانبياء والصديقين على حسن خلقك وسعة صدرك ونفع الله بعلمكم اخي .


 
الأخ البغدادي المحترم
وفقك الله في دراستك ويسر لك الحصول على الدرجات العلمية 
أمنياتي لك بالتميز .​


----------

